# driving from uk to Cyprus



## themermaid (May 15, 2010)

Hi all,

Has anyone ACTUALLY DRIVEN from the uk to cyprus? If so, which route did you take and how long did it take you?


----------



## zany (Sep 19, 2009)

themermaid said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone ACTUALLY DRIVEN from the uk to cyprus? If so, which route did you take and how long did it take you?
> 
> ...


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

themermaid said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone ACTUALLY DRIVEN from the uk to cyprus? If so, which route did you take and how long did it take you?



We drove here when we moved to Cyprus in 2006. We decided to make a long holiday of it so picked out bits of mainland Europe we wanted to see along the way. All told we took three weeks; two driving and then a week on two ferries, one from Venice to Patras and then one from Pireaus to Limassol. 

We met people in Pireaus who'd driven direct from the UK. From memory it had taken them 3 days or so of hard driving. 

The ferry/cruise ship we used for the last hop no longer exists so that's a non starter these days. 

Mands


----------

